# Service procedure with photos for Coolant flush and air bleed?



## VegasGuy1975 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a pictorial with commentary for the proper service procedure for coolant flush and air bleeding on the 2.8-30V VW Engine?
I'm planning on doing my quite soon and I want to make sure I do it right.
Thanks in advance to any and all who can help!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Service procedure with photos for Coolant flush and air bleed? (VegasGuy1975)*

I don't have any link to DIY with pics..but its pretty straightforward...there is a bleeder screw on the back cooling pipe look down from expansion tank on rear of left cylinder bank..and another in front pipe..you just fill coolant and circulate with cap off expansion tank..then open bleeders till you get even coolant flow w/o air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alex4motion (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Service procedure with photos for Coolant flush and air bleed? (spitpilot)*

I just did mine while changing the alternator, for the bleeders don't forget to pull on your passenger side heater hose untill you see the little hole,this will get the air out of the heater core.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Service procedure with photos for Coolant flush and air bleed? (alex4motion)*

look on my post for the timing belt/water pump. I posted pictures of the drain for the radiator and the bleeder valve for the cooling system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasGuy1975 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Service procedure with photos for Coolant flush and air bleed? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks for all the helpful tips guys. I'm going to give it a go this weekend I think. Lets hope i get it right. Getting it wrong will result in a new engine. A tad bit more than I'd like to spend.
Thanks again guys!


----------

